#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-16
<Ubuntubruger5> er der nogle til stede :)
<Ubuntubruger6> godag
<Ubuntubruger6> er der nogle +
<Ubuntubruger6> ?
<TLE> ja
<Ubuntubruger6> super
<TLE> hvis du har et sprøgsmål, så bare stil det, så skal folk nok se om de kan svare på det;)
<TLE> husk at sætte nøgleordet ?spørgsmål foran dit spørgsmål, så vil det bliver set af flere
<Ubuntubruger6>  kom til og slå noget fra igår så jeg ikke kan lukke mine ting (programmer net mm.) ned igen hvordan finder jeg det fram igen
<Ubuntubruger6> det var inde i compizconfig settings manager
<Ubuntubruger0> info om close knapper mm.) har lavet en fejl på mit ui så kan ikke lukke mine ting ned så som net osv. nogle der ved noget om det?
<Ubuntubruger0> eller hvordan jeg gendanner min computer uden og formatere
<Humle91> er det muligt at lave noget ligneden et ghost aftryk af en ubuntu installation ?
<[dmp]> Humle91: dd kan, men måske er g4l lidt nemmere at bruge; http://freshmeat.net/projects/g4l/ (kender det ikke selv)
<[dmp]> Humle91: Systemimager ser også spændende ud; http://www.howtoforge.com/howto_linux_systemimager
<Humle91> oki, for har lige lavet et setup på en vmware maskine, og ku da være lidt sejt hvis man bar ku copy det setup
<Humle91> eftersom jeg har knoklet med det de sidste 12 timer :P
<jarlen> Det er vel bare at lave en kopi af den harddisk du har lavet?
<jarlen> .vdi-filen
<Humle91> hvordan det jarlen  ?
<TLE> Humle91: kan varmt anbefale partimage til partitionsbackup
<TLE> det kører fra en livecd og gemmer ikke tom plads med (sådan som dd gør), samt understøtter komprimering
<TLE> men jeg ved ikke om det kan anvendes på dit vmware-problem
<Humle91> hmm, må sku nok bar bide i det sure æble og starte forfra, tar jo nok kortere tid nu hvor jeg ved hvordan man gør
<jarlen> Humle91: hov, jeg tænkte på VirtualBox, det er det eneste jeg har arbejdet med. Jeg ved ikke noget om VMWare
<Humle91> bar iorden jarlen , er os startet forfra :P
<jarlen> Men i VirtualBox bliver den harddisk du opretter ihvertfald lavet som en .vdi-fil som du kan tage en backup af
<kristian_> lars_t_h, ping
<Ubuntubruger6> gendan) kan man gendane alt på sin computer uden den skal formaters
<kristian_> hej Ubuntubruger6
<Ubuntubruger6> hey
<Ubuntubruger6> gendan) kan man gendane alt på sin computer uden den skal formaters
<kristian_> jeg er ikke helt med... hvad er det, du gerne vil?
<kristian_> er det en installation, der er gået i stykker=
<kristian_> ?
<Ubuntubruger6> slette alle indstillinger uden og fomatere
<Ubuntubruger6> nej det er fordi jeg godt kan lig og lave om på alt så har sat et eller andet lort til nu så kan ikke lukke mine programmer eller flytte dem rundt mere
<Ubuntubruger6> er du der :)?
<kristian_> ja, jeg er her stadig :)
<kristian_> hmm
<Ubuntubruger6> fik du fat i noget af det :)
<kristian_> ja, nu er jeg med tror jeg :)
<kristian_> det kan givetvis godt lade sig gøre... men lige hvordan
<kristian_> er det evt. compiz, der driller=
<kristian_> ?
<Ubuntubruger6> det er de knapper hvor man maximere lukker osv de er væk
<kristian_> hmm
<Ubuntubruger6> og kan ikke flytte rundt på noget med minder jeg køre i den tilstand hvor der ingen efekter
<Ubuntubruger6> det er en meget underlig fejl ved det godt :D
<kristian_> Ubuntubruger6, jeg bruger (sandsynligvis) en anden version af Ubuntu end dig, så jeg kan ikke rigtigt reproducere
<kristian_> prøv at åbne en terminal og skriv ls -a
<Ubuntubruger6> linux ubuntu 11,04 køre jeg
<Ubuntubruger6> virker ikkke
<kristian_> jeg kører noget der hedder Lubuntu, det er ikke så fancy
<kristian_> kan du ikke åbne en terminal?
<Ubuntubruger6> det er os bare en dun fejl det var kun fordi jeg ville have den mac menu bar i bunden der :D
<Ubuntubruger6> 2 sek
<kristian_> jeg har selv cairo-dock på min anden maskine... den er cool nok
<Ubuntubruger6> hvad skal jeg skrive :)
<kristian_> ls -a
<Ubuntubruger6> and :)?
<kristian_> enter
<Ubuntubruger6> ofc
<Ubuntubruger6> der efter jo:)
<kristian_> altså, trykke enter
<kristian_> og så smider du output her eller i pastebin
<Ubuntubruger6> hehe jeg er med den viser bare en masse lort alle mine filer nu
<kristian_> nemlig :)
<Ubuntubruger6> vil du se det :)? er helt nu til det her :)
<kristian_> en af disse filer indeholder sandsynligvis de indstillinger
<kristian_> ja, jeg/ vi vil gerne se det
<Ubuntubruger6> ls -lappylaptop@lappylaptop-K52JK:~$ ls -a .                  .gegl-0.0           .nautilus ..                 Gimp                Offentligt .adobe             .gimp-2.6           .pki .amsn              .gksu.lock          .profile .audacity-data     .gnome2             .pulse .azureus           .gnome2_private     .pulse-cookie Azureus Downloads  .gnupg              .shotwell .bash_logout       .gstreamer-0.10     Skabelon
<kristian_> Ubuntubruger6, de filer med punktum foran er konfigurationsfiler - f.eks er .amsn konfigurationsfilen til programmet aMsn
<Ubuntubruger6> ja men er sikker på det jeg har lavet er inde i de programmer min computer har det  heddercompizconfig settings manager
<Ubuntubruger6> det var der inde
<kristian_> ah, så er dit bedste bud nok at åbne det program igen og så prøve dig frem
<Ubuntubruger6> har jeg gjoret er ordblind så ikke så nemt for mig :)
<kristian_> der er vistnok en indstilling der hedder "default"?
<Ubuntubruger6> har dem der hedder " all , general , accessibility , desktop , effects , extras , image loading , utility , window managem . uncategorizd
<Ubuntubruger6> så inde i alle dem der er der så flere ting jo
<kristian_> hmm
<kristian_> prøv at sætte det hele tilbage til default
<kristian_> jeg har faktisk ikke brugt compiz i et par år, så lidt svært at komme med nuancerede råd
<kristian_> Ubuntubruger6, prøv at se her: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-reset-compiz-settings-to-default-system-settings-from-command-line.html
<Ubuntubruger6> igen er ordblind :) kan du ikke finde et foto af hvordan det ser ud fra std af :)
<kristian_> Ubuntubruger6, det er en kommando der skulle resette dine indstillinger
<kristian_> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<kristian_> her er den - skrives i en terminal
<Ubuntubruger6> kun det
<kristian_> på eget ansvar - har som sagt ikke brugt compiz i årevis
<kristian_> ja, prøv at se hvad den siger så
<Ubuntubruger6> ikke noget den hopper bare en gang ned
<kristian_> prøv lige at logge ud og ind igen
<Ubuntubruger6> oki brb
<Ubuntubruger9> back
<Ubuntubruger9> ja det er lidt nedern
<kristian_> er du 100% sikker på, at du skrev den korrekte kommando?
<Ubuntubruger9> ja 6 gange :)
<kristian_> k
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg skal bare bruge en der har std opsæting i det der program :)
<Ubuntubruger9> men kunne forstille mig det er inde under window management:)
<kristian_> ikke umuligt
<kristian_> jeg har lige spurgt på compiz-kanalen, lad os se hvad der sker så
<Ubuntubruger9> oki tak henter lige en kop kaffe og ser til min datter brb :)
<Ubuntubruger9> sådan der
<Ubuntubruger9> har fundet ud af det :)
<kristian_> kanon
<Ubuntubruger9> sry for spild af liv :D
<kristian_> to sek
<Ubuntubruger9> kk
<kristian_> Ubuntubruger1, er du ham/hende der var no. 9 før?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<kristian_> ok, hvordan fik du det løst?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja det er mig er en ham og hedder stephan :D ja gjorde jeg :)
<kristian_> det var godt
<Ubuntubruger1> mega :) mange tak for det hele :)
<kristian_> hvis du gerne vil bruge irc mere, kan du f.eks bruge programmet xchat - så kan du automatisk logge ind med det navn du gerne vil have osv
<kristian_> Ubuntubruger1, dvsl. - god fornøjelse med Ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger1> hvad hedder den server i sider på?
<Ubuntubruger1> vis jeg køre over xchat hvad skal jeg så skrive for og komme ind på en dansk ?
<kristian_> er du der endnu?
<Ubuntubruger9> (xchat) hvordan finder jeg en chat server kun med danske og hvor jeg ikke behøver hede ubuntubruger blabla
<Ubuntubruger9> ?
<Ubuntubruger9> er der slet ikke nogle til stede :D
<soren> Jeg forstår ikke helt dit spørgsmål.
<soren> Du starter med at skrive (xchat).. Men xchat tvinger dig da ikke tilat hedde ubuntubruger eller noget.
<soren> Under alle omstændigheder, prøv at skrive: /NICK nogetandet
<soren> Og nej, jeg tror næppe, du finder en server kun med danske kanaler. Jeg ser ikke lige helt formålet med sådan en?
<Ubuntubruger9> kunne jeg heller ikke selv ud over jeg kun kan fatte dansk
<kragh> men nu skulle det være iorden
<kragh> :)
<kragh> nå ja en ting mere
<kragh> hvordan får jeg mit ur osv ud på mit skrivebor som i vista
<stephan_k> nogle der ved noget om ui
<sound-natty1> ja det er der
<snigepige> ?spørsmål det her unity - kan man ikke gøre som i 'gamle dage' at når man havde feks tre vinduer åbne i det samme program så kunne man bare højreklikke på noget og vælge 'luk' i stedet for at man SKAL hen og trykke på feks chrome, vælge vindue, og så lukke de antal gange det nu måtte være?
<cromag> du tænker f.eks med chrome at du har 3 tabs åbne ?
<cromag> men vil lukke alt chrome ?
<snigepige> cromag, nej - hvis jeg har tre vinduer åbent, men kun vil have den ene, så skal jeg ud på launcheren to gange og åbne dem der ligger bagved for at lukke dem i stdet for bare at højreklikke og vælge 'luk'
<cromag> oooh
<snigepige> yep
<cromag> ja ok - jeg forstår. Jeg har ikke helt leget med unity endnu så kan nok ikke lige være med dér
<snigepige> ok, tak for din tid ellers :O)
<cromag> det var nu bare fordi jeg kom forbi og kiggede :)
<snigepige> når man streamer tv og der kommer popupreklamer er det lidt træls at spile tid på nemlig
<cromag> men erhm - jeg kigger lige
<snigepige> ah ok
<snigepige> *spilde
<cromag> enig - hvad med en popup blocker ?
<snigepige> oh - øhmn - god idé haha - det havde jeg ikke i 10.04 så det tænkte jeg slet ikke på haha
 * snigepige klapper ad sig selv
<cromag> det forstår jeg da godt :) - jeg ved ikke hvad der bruges til chrome i ubuntu dog
<cromag> jeg bruger en proxy på windows til chrome.
<cromag> privoxy
<cromag> men derer HELT sikkert alternativer
<cromag> der er faktisk en i chrome. hmm
<snigepige> jaja det er bare at gå i deres plugin-dimmer
<cromag> der er vist noget mere er der ikke ?
<snigepige> cromag, hey, tak for det, det havde nok taget mig en uge at komme i tanker om ellers ;O)
<cromag> så lidt da!
<cromag> en uge her en uge dér - det bliver erhm.. til flere uger
<cromag> :)
<cromag> http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=95472 ved ikke om det giver mere info
<snigepige> tak - jeg har installeret et par stykker nu, må se om det virker næste gang det bliver aktuelt
<snigepige> så vil jeg bruge en time mere på 'friends' inden det er godnat tror jeg :O)
<snigepige> cromag, godnat og sov godt når du kommer så langt :O)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-17
<cromag> for sørensen da.
<cromag> i lige måde :)
<stephan_k> nogle der ved noget om hvordan man sætter sit ui op på sit skrivebord?
<stephan_k> kom on :D
<soren> Du bliver nok nødt til at stille spørgsmål, som faktisk kan besvares.
<cromag> /42
<cromag> :D
<soren> Ok, lad mig omformulere.
<soren> Hvis du vil have brugbare svar, så bliver du nok nødt til at stille spørgsmål, der tillader den slags.
<cromag> årh pis.. :)
<soren> Ellers må du stille dig til takke med: "Ja."
<MikeDK> stephan_k, tror der blir skrevet til dig
<stephan_k> ikke af hvad jeg ved
<MikeDK> læs hvad folk skriver, så finder du nok ud af det
<MikeDK> ui er mange ting, du blir nød til at fortælle HVAD det skal sættes op
<MikeDK> eller forklare lidt nærmere med mere info end det du har skrevet til at starte med, ellers kan vi ikke hjælpe dig
<stephan_k> kk jeg vil have mit ur og dato fram på mit skrive bord som vista har
<MikeDK> som hedder google-gadget så hut jeg visker
<stephan_k> oki tak
<MikeDK> hvis det er den almindelige ubuntu desktop du har installeret skal du installere den pakke der hedder google-gadgets-gtk
<MikeDK> jeg ved så ikke om den ligger i standard arkiverne(Repository)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-18
<britta_> ?spørgsmål. Godmorgen. Er der en der kan fortælle mig hvorfor min usb pind nægter at mounte?
<britta_> Den viser sig under places, og jeg får muligheden for at vælge 'mount', men den gør det bare ikke. Gparted giver mig mulighed for at unmounte, mens ikone i panelet fortæller mig den ikke er mounted...
<brian__> britta det har jeg også været udsat for.. jeg unmounted og derefter mounte den
<britta_> brian__, tak, men jeg har såmænd også prøvet den 'hårde' unmount metode. Den ret fysiske...
<britta_> lsusb ser den... Bus 001 Device 012: ID 058f:6387 Alcor Micro Corp. Transcend JetFlash Flash Drive
<brian__> britta_, ja så kan jeg nok ikke hjælpe
<britta_> :) Tak alligevel.
<brian__> så lidt
<pedersen> nogen gange har jeg oplevet at der er fejl på en usb pind og gparted kan fikse fejlen og så mounter den godt bagefter
<britta_> pedersen, har formatteret den i gparted. Først som ext4, og så som et forsøg FAT32...Ser ikke ud til at gøre nogen forskel.
<pedersen> ok så vil det jo nok ikke hjælpe
<britta_> tak alligevel... Underligt. Den står bare med sin lille diode lysende konstant... Har nok smadret den.
<pedersen> dvsl - og held og lykke...
<britta_> takker
<britta_> en fejlmeddelelse hjalp mig til at kunne søge, og svaret var sudo killall udisks
<britta_> nu kører det
<britta_> pedersen, brian__ ^ bare hvis I gerne vil vide det.
<brian__> ja det er fint så kan vi jo bruge det engang.. det var godt det lykkedes
<pedersen> britta :jo tak og godt at høre at du fik det til at virker
<britta_> Det hjalp lige at have noget konkret at søge på. Daemon inhibited - whatever :)
<Ubuntubruger0> Ohøj alle I landkrabber ;)
<Ubuntubruger0> Skulle der være en som tjek på netboot?
<sound-natty> sikkert.
<sound-natty> læs den velkomstbesked du fik da du loggede på.
<Ubuntubruger0> *suk*
<sound-natty> stil dit spørgsmål og start med ?spørgsmål. på den måde vil dit spørgsmål blive set. alt andet i denne tråd ses kun hvis der tilfældigt kommer en forbi
<Ubuntubruger0> Ahh okay prøver jeg så
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål .Skulle der være en som tjek på netboot?
<sound-natty> Ubuntubruger0:  stil specifikke spørgsmål. hvad har du behov for at vide? for svaret på ovenstående er ja
<[dmp]> Oberst_lynild: Stil selve spørgsmålet, så er det nemmere at finde ud af om der er een der kan hjælpe dig.
<Oberst_lynild> ?spørgsmål. Nogen der har god erfarring med netboot? evt med link til guide? :D
<[dmp]> Oberst_lynild: har du set på denne? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<vooze> Skulle der ikke være møde i dag?
<[dmp]> vooze: Jeg har ikke set noget om et maade.. Der var eet i soendags, saa det ville ogsaa vaere lidt kort tid ml. de to moeder
<stephan_kragh> er der et program til og få ur dato osv ud på mit skrivebord som i vista ?:)
<Dr_proX> conky...
<stephan_kragh> takker
<Dr_proX> Np, se evt. Chruncbang fora for .conky conf files...
<Ubuntubruger3> en der kan fortælle mig hvor jeg finder conky når det er hented og eller hvordan jeg får liv i det
<Ubuntubruger3> lige meget
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-19
<runi> hej. jeg har lidt af et problem. jeg har fÃ¥et overtalt en af mine kvindelige kollegaer til at prøve ubuntu. problemet opstÃ¥r nÃ¥r hun vil bruge IM... i windows brugte hun msn messanger. hun har en @sol.dk msn bruger. Denne kan jeg ikke fÃ¥ til at fungere i ubuntu korrekt i de IM clienter jeg har prøvet i ubuntu. jeg har prøvet pidgin, empathy og aMSN alle med samme fejl: hun kan logge pÃ¥ men alle hendes kontakter stÃ¥r til at være offline. nÃ
<[dmp]> runi: Det må være en fejlopsætning. Jeg bruger dagligt msn via min egen email/domæne uden problemer
<runi> dmp: hvor skulle denne fejlopsætning være?
<[dmp]> runi: Det er jo svært for mig at sige, hvad I har gjort galt :)
<[dmp]> runi: hvad har i sat server, port og http method server? (jeg bruger pidgin)
<runi> dem har vi ladet være default
<[dmp]> runi: samme her.. hmm. Har I sammenlignet med windows msn opsætningen? (hvis der er en sådan).. Ved du om I har en proxy?
<runi> dmp: hun har ikke sin linux box med .. så lige at få en virtuel box op at køre... men det driller selvfølgeligt. og pidgin virker fint for hende på win
<runi> dmp: tror vist ikke der er nogen proxy i vejen
<runi> pidgin kører fint her hos mig
<runi> (vi sidder på univeristetes netværk så jeg har ikke adgang til mere dybdegående netværks indstillinger)
<[dmp]> runi: Det lyder underligt. Prøv evt at tjekke versionsnummeret på pidgin, for at se om den er meget gammel (kunne jo være pga nogle protokol-ændringer - men det er lidt far-fetched) .. har ikke rigtig nogle idéer.
<[dmp]> runi: Jeg antager at linux-maskinen har fin netværksforbindelse :)
<runi> dmp: det er på ubuntu 11.04 problemet er, så versionen er af nyere dato. og netværksforbindelsen er helt fin :)
<[dmp]> runi: ah. Jeg er ikke på 11.04 endnu, så jeg er vist rimelig useless :)
<runi> dmp: ved en fejl satte jeg en 10.10 ubuntu box op i virtual box og der fungere det fint... jeg prøver lige på 11.04 :D
<runi> dmp: jeg får ikke afprøvet unity i virtuel maskine (gider ikke bøvle med at finde ud af det problem lige nu) så den booter ind i ubuntu classic, anyway der virker pidgin fint. så det er lidt at et mysterium. tak for hjælpen og så vender jeg tilbage på mandag når hun tager sin bærbare med på kontoret :) hav en god weekend
<[dmp]> runi: I lige måde
<Oberst_lynild> ?spørgsmål? Installation af 10.04 LTS via ssh? Nogle der ved hvordan den skal drejes? :D
<Munksgaard> Oberst_lynild: Altså opgradering fra en tidligere version (f.eks. 9.10) ?
<Oberst_lynild> nej har en desktop som jeg faktisk hellere vil lave om til server
<Munksgaard> Oberst_lynild: Du kan vel godt logge ind på computeren via ssh og afinstallere ubuntu-desktop og så manuelt installere de serverprogrammer du skal bruge (evt. via tasksel). Jeg tror ikke du kan lave om på partitioner og andre ting remote, og jeg vil stærkt fraråde dig at prøve at opgradere ubuntu til en ny version remote.
<Munksgaard> Hvis du skal lave om på partitionerne kræver det at disken ikke er mounted
<FrostEyes> Munksgaard: man kan godt ændre partitioner online
<FrostEyes> samt resize ext4 partitoner f.eks.
<FrostEyes> Det kræver dog man holder tungen lige i munden
<Munksgaard> FrostEyes: Okay
<wangerin1> Hej folkens! Sker der noget i Århus i aften, så det er værd at køre efter det ? ;-)
<Oberst_lynild> Hey back. Jeg prøver lige at beskrive min lille problemstilling ordenligt.
<Oberst_lynild> ?spørgsmål? Jeg har en desktop stående udenbys. Den vil jeg gerne lave om til en server. Jeg vil gerne have ompartitioneret den
<Oberst_lynild> c",)oO(hvordan ændre man mon farverne?)
<soren> Oberst_lynild: a) Kør hen til maskinen, sæt dig foran den, installer ubuntu server forfra. b) Hyr en, der har styr på det, til at gøre det for dig remote.
<Oberst_lynild> Jamen det lærer jeg jo ikke noget af...
<Oberst_lynild> :P
<soren> Oberst_lynild: Ok, så: c) Find en, der har uendelig tid, viljestyrker, og tålmodighed til at guide dig igennem det. Gratis.
<soren> Oberst_lynild: Nåja, eller: d) Koncentrer dig om maskinen, se den for dig, ønsk at det sker af sig selv, og vent.
<soren> Oberst_lynild: Hverken c) eller d) virker bare synderligt sandsynlige, så jeg sprang dem over i første omgamg :)
<Oberst_lynild> soren, nånå
<soren> Oberst_lynild: Det ser måske ikke sådan ud, men jeg forsøger at hjælpe dig. Pointen er, at det er en forholdsvis delikat proces, og fællesmængden af <mængden af folk, der ved, hvordan man gør> og <mængden af folk, der har tid til at forklare det (uden vederlag)> er forsvindende lille.
<soren> Oberst_lynild: ...så hvis det er noget, du faktisk gerne vil have til at ske (inden for en forholdsvis overskuelig fremtid), så skal der nok mere til end bare at spørge her om hvordan man gør.
<TLE> wow, fjernformattering, det var jeg ikke engang klar over at man kunne
<Oberst_lynild> Jeg var nu ikke ude efter en der ville guide mig til punkt og prikke. Men kunne jo være der var nogle der havde et link til en super god guide de ville sende
<soren> Oberst_lynild: Personligt ville jeg ikke turde bare pege dig i retning af en guide. Selv den mindste fejl i sådan en guide, og du bliver *alligevel* nødt til ty til andre midler, og du aner det ikke før fejlen indtræffer.
<soren> TLE: Det er bestemt heller ikke noget, man bare lige gør. :)
<Oberst_lynild> Nåååh jamen det er min maskine, den laver ikke rigtigt noget
<Oberst_lynild> Så skulle der ske noget, ja så måtte jeg bare bide i det sure æble og kører hen til den
<soren> Hvis det faktisk er en mulighed, så ville jeg helt alvorligt starte der :)
<TLE> soren: nej det kan jeg forstå, jeg var bare overrasket over at det overhovedet kunne lade sig gøre
<soren> TLE: Det kræver, at man er tryg ved sin boot loader, og forstår hvordan partitionstabeller fungerer + det løse (lvm, software raid, hvad der nu ellers er i brug på systemet).. + en masse tid og muligvis noget midlertidig lagerplads andetsteds. Muligvis.
<TLE> ahh
<soren> Som udgangspunkt, så skal man være mere end almindelig heldigt i forhold til den eksisterende partitionering, hvis man skal kunne lave manøvren med en mere end halvt fuld disk uden at ty til eksternt lager.
<soren> Er der brugt mere plads end det, så kan man ende med at blive nødt til at flytte et filsystem "live". Det kan man bare kun i den ene retning (fra slutningen af disken til starten af disken)
<soren> (i hvert fald uden at lave specialværktøjer til det)
<Oberst_lynild> Hehe kan godt se lidt tricky ud
<soren> Hvis du vil have nogen til at hjælpe dig, og de påstår, at "det kan man sagtens", så sig pænt nej tak til deres hjælp. :)
<Oberst_lynild> Men hvad så med noget "reset af nuværende installation".
<kristian-guest> hej
<kristian-guest> jeg er ved at sætte noget netværk op.... jeg har fået at vide, der skulle være trådløst indbygget, men kan ikke se det nogetsteds... what to do?
<lars_t_h> forurum suxs lige nu: "General Error
<lars_t_h> SQL ERROR [ mysqli ]
<lars_t_h> User ubuntudanmark_d already has more than 'max_user_connections' active connections [1203]
<lars_t_h> An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.
<lars_t_h> "
<phibxr> firar vi aftonen före store bededag? :)
<phibxr> tydligen, eftersom ingen gidder svara. ;)
<[dmp]> phibxr: du skal helst bruge #ubuntu-dk-snak til sniksnak
<phibxr> ah, tack. :)
<phibxr> [dmp], visste inte att den fanns. tusind tak. :)
<Blfriis> Spøtgsmål jeg forsøger at registrere mit ' navn ' men når jeg sætter det ind som står i mailen, skriver den dette : please log in before attempting to verifi your registration... men hvor skal jeg log in eller hvad gør jeg forkert
<Blfriis> her i xchat
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-20
<Acer_newbie> Nogen der har erfaringer med en acer aspire 3000 og den seneste Ubuntu
<pixiarvai> Acer_newbie,  tænker du på om det kan installeres og samarbejder med grafikdriveren ?
<Acer_newbie> Nej..  Jeg har et problem som jeg kan se flere har bøvlet med - Jeg kan ikke få broadcom wireless driver til at virke...
<Acer_newbie> Jeg kan ikke få aktiveret wireless...
<pixiarvai> Acer_newbie,  jeg er ikke god til trådløst (jeg har kablet alt herhjemme), men du kan jo blive hængene lidt tid her og se om der er andre der ved det, eller forsøge i forum
<Acer_newbie> yes yes.. takker for at du trodsalt prøvede.. ;-)
<pixiarvai> så lidt, du ramte nok bare det punkt som jeg er dårligst til hehe
<pixiarvai> ved du præcist hvilket kort det drejer sig om ?, ellers kan jeg finde en kommando der fortæller det
<pixiarvai> lspci
<Acer_newbie> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)  denne
<pixiarvai> gem lige det, du kan være sikkert på at alle der vil hjælpe dig skal bruge det
<pixiarvai> Acer_newbie,  her er en tråd der er løst med det kort http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=13296&p=84834&hilit=BCM4318#p84834 , prøv det og se hvad der sker
<Acer_newbie> Den har jeg set og fulgt..  med her --> derefter så klikker du på system> administration> ydderligere drivere og aktiverer den driver der hedder noget i stil med broadcom STA wireless driver.    <--  Jeg har ingen yderligere drivere.. den er helt blank.. ??
<Acer_newbie> og det er jo underligt
<pixiarvai> har du prøvet at installere b43-fwcutter ?
<Acer_newbie> nope...
<Acer_newbie> hvor ?
<Acer_newbie> eller rettere .. Hvordan
<pixiarvai> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Acer_newbie> Yes.. og bagefter?
<pixiarvai> hentede og installerede du pakken uden at der kom nogle fejlmeldinger ? , hvis ja, så prøv en genstart og se om det hjalp
<Acer_newbie> ok..  jamen jeg prøver genstart
<Acer_newbie> foreløbig tak
<pixiarvai> så lidt, jeg er også spændt på om det virker, så du må gerne lige komme herind igen bagefter
<Acer_newbie> selvfølgelig
<pixiarvai> super, cu
<Futte> ?spørgsmål: jeg har en hp laser printer hp 1006 som har virket i ubuntu 11.04. Men efter at computer har kørt omkring 6 timer, så virker min printer ikke mere. Når jeg prøver lsusb er den der godt nok,og den viser også at den printer, men gør det ikke. Hva kan der være i vejen?.
<Ubuntubruger6> det er samme issue.. .  Ingen trådløs ;-(
<pixiarvai> øv, så er jeg ved at løbe tør for ideer, men vi har et par stykker i forum som er meget gode til netværk, så mon ikke at de kan hjælpe dig
<Acer_NewBie1> Det kunne være godt..  Jeg er dog nødtil at smutte ..  men kommer forbi senere..
<Acer_NewBie1> foreløbig tak
<pixiarvai> så lidt
<Acer_Newbie> Hvis nogen har erfaringer med Broadcom Wireless på en acer aspire 3000 på seneste ubuntu.. Så savner jeg lidt teknisk snilde.. ;-)
<pixiarvai> Acer_Newbie,  hej igen, hvis du husker at skrive "?spørgsmål" før du skriver spørgsmålet, så highlighter det beskeden hos mange af os, og du får dermed flere til at kigge på problemet
<Acer_Newbie> ?spørgsmål Jeg mangler assistance til en Acer Aspire 3000 med Broadcom Wireless - Jeg kan ikke få det til at virke.. Nogen der kan hjælpe ?
<Acer_Newbie> takker pixiarvai
<pixiarvai> super, du fik lige mit ikon til at blinke :)
<pixiarvai> hvis der er nogle der kan hjælpe, er kortet et : Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<pixiarvai> b43-fwcutter hjalp ikke og der er intet under ydderligere drivere
<Acer_Newbie> nope.. intet..  ;-(   Det er så belastende  ;-)
<pixiarvai> har du haft kørt med andre Ubuntu udgaver hvor kortet virkede ?
<Acer_Newbie> ja en ældre udgave og så har jeg kørt med det på en "Mint" installation.. virkede fint
<pixiarvai> Acer_Newbie,  ok, så prøver vi at finde flere oplysninger i mellemtiden ....... gå ind på http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#20
<pixiarvai> under Punkt 3 er der en lang kommando og en forklaring om hvad du skal gemme og bruge ...... den kommando vil trække alt ud om dit netværk, og sende det op så du kun skal smide et link til oplysninger (det fylder nemlig vildt meget)
<Acer_Newbie> ok.. kigger lige
<pixiarvai> om ikke andet ved jeg at du vil blive spurgt om at kører den kommando hvis du vil have hjælp i forum, så vi kan lige så godt finde det frem sammen nu :)
<Acer_Newbie> Når jeg kører den kommando .. får jeg 2 fejl... --> E: Kunne ikke opnå låsen /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resursen midlertidig utilgængelig) E: Kunne ikke låse administrationsmappen (/var/lib/dpkg/), bruger en anden proces den?
<Acer_Newbie> øhh??  Blank
<pixiarvai> hmmm
<pixiarvai> har du en anden terminal, synaptic, softwarecenter eller evt et vindue med opdatering åbnet samtidigt
<Acer_Newbie> synaptic... den lukker jeg lige og prøver igen
<pixiarvai> yes
<pixiarvai> du skulle gerne få et link til sidst i terminalen ........ du kan se her hvordan mit ser ud http://paste.ubuntu.com/610567/
<Acer_Newbie> så kørte den
<Acer_Newbie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610568/ <--  Her er min
<Acer_Newbie> men jeg bliver ikke meget klogere
<pixiarvai> gem det link, det er guld værd hvis du vil have hjælp, der er et bjerg af info
<Acer_Newbie> ok...  ;-)
<pixiarvai> du slipper også for at folk spørger om udgave og 32 el. 64 bit, for hvis du kigger øverst i linket, er det beskrevet (den er ret lækker den kommando)
<Acer_Newbie> ja .. smart nok ;-)
<Acer_Newbie> Men hvor er nørderne.. ;-)  Jeg har brug for dem.. hæhæ
<pixiarvai> hehe
<pixiarvai> godt nok var det mig der fandt på at lave den kommando, men jeg er ikke den bedste til at fejlsøge på det alligevel
<Acer_Newbie> Det er jo smart nok må man sige... ;-)
<pixiarvai> Og så er der F1 nu, jeg smutter lige 2 timer ......... jeg tror du skal prøve i forum http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/index.php , smid det link med oplysningerne med, og skriv at vi har prøvet med b43-fwcutter og der er intet under yderligere drivere
<Acer_Newbie> ok.. takker
<Acer_Newbie> ?spørgsmål Broadcom wireless og min acer aspire 3000 fungerer ikke ...  Nogen der kan hjælpe.. :-)
<Acer_Newbie> ?spørgsmål Jeg har en acer aspire 3000 som jeg netop har installeret seneste version af Ubuntu.. Men jeg kan ikke få trådløs til at fungere.. Det er Broadcom trådløs iden...   Nogen der har erfaringer med at løse det?
<Acer_NewBie> ?spørgsmål Findes her en skarp kompetence på acer bærbar og trådløs på Ubuntu..
<pixiarvai> sound-natty,  ^ giver du en hånd, han har oplysningerne klar :)
<pixiarvai> <Acer_Newbie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610568/ <--  Her er min
<Acer_NewBie> hehe..  ikke meget liv der er her..   Jeg har siddet med det "trælse" problem hele dagen...
<Acer_NewBie> det er dælme træls
<pixiarvai> der er nok også lidt færre pga det gode vejr og at det er fredag
<Acer_NewBie> ja - det er nok rigtigt
<Acer_NewBie> Men du har da gjort hvad du kunne .. hæhæ
<pixiarvai> jeg forstår ikke at det ikke virker i 11.04, b43-fwcutter løser problemet i tidligere udgaver
<Acer_NewBie> Altså jeg har "Aktiver wireless" i menuen..  Men den knap på acer til til at aktiverer trådløs som skal lyse.. Den lyser ikke og ingen trådløs..  Jeg kan satme ikke forstå det
<Ubuntubruger0> Har problemer med installationen af Ubuntu 11.04 32bit
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg har en boks på skærmen, hvor der står Other, klikker jeg på den skal jeg logge ind. og lige meget hvad jeg skriver kommer der en fjel
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål ^
<Ubuntubruger0> hvad mener du
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger0,  ikke noget, men hvis man skriver "?spørgsmål" highlighter man beskeden
<pixiarvai> men har du oprettet flere brugere ?
<Ubuntubruger0> Nej intet
<Ubuntubruger0> har bare sat dvd i og startet op på den.
<pixiarvai> ok, som install eller kørsel som livecd ?
<Ubuntubruger0> Som install
<pixiarvai> ok, og du har installeret og genstartet
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger0,  vi prøve på en anden måde, er du ved at installere eller vil du prøve ubuntu som livecd ?
<pixiarvai> øvøvøv
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger6,  hej igen, fik du set : pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger0,  vi prøve på en anden måde, er du ved at installere eller vil du prøve ubuntu som livecd ?
<Ubuntubruger6> røg lige af internettet
<pixiarvai> yes
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg har prøvet at installerer den, men starter op med win XP
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg vil gerne installerer Ubuntu
<pixiarvai> ok, install fra cd ?
<Ubuntubruger6> prøver
<pixiarvai> og du vil have en dualboot med Win og Ubuntu ?
<Ubuntubruger6> Nej
<Ubuntubruger6> kun ubuntu
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97&Itemid=99#20
<pixiarvai> det burde være nemt nok, jeg forstår så bare ikke dit efterfølgende loginproblem (men jeg er så også ved at være træt :)  )
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg får slet ikke startop skærm hvor jeg kan vælge dansk o.s.v
<pixiarvai> ok, så det er under install at det går galt
<pixiarvai> jeg lurer på om det er et driverproblem, men prøv og se om alternate hjælper http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<pixiarvai> Alternate install CD
<pixiarvai> The alternate install CD allows you to perform certain specialist installations of Ubuntu. It provides for the following situations:
<pixiarvai>     * setting up automated deployments;
<pixiarvai> There are two images available, each for a different type of computer:
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-21
<Ubuntubruger6> Ja, det er under installationen det går galt
<pixiarvai> prøv alternate
<Ubuntubruger6> Kan ubuntu ligges ned på en 700mb eller skal den på en DVD skive
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg prøver den alternate
<pixiarvai> bare brænd det som iso på en 700 mb
<pixiarvai> har du et godt brænderprogram ?
<Ubuntubruger6> nej
<pixiarvai> og du vil brænde i WIn ?
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=94&Itemid=98#4 virker fint i Win
<pixiarvai> Bemærk : Det er meget vigtigt at cd´en er på mindst 700 mb og er af en god kvalitet, samt at isofilen bliver brændt som image (billede) ved den lavest mulige hastighed, og at cd´en er helt ren og er fri for ridser ! - den hyppigst forekomne fejl ved en Ubuntu cd, er at den bliver brændt ved for høj hastighed, hvilket øger risikoen for fejl på cd´en væsentligt.
<Ubuntubruger6> Ja, jeg brænder den i Win7
<pixiarvai> prøv InfraRecorder
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg prøver
<MikeDK> eller den her http://www.freeisoburner.com/
<Ubuntubruger4> Spørgsmål > Hvordan finder man den rigtige wireless MAC adresse på ubuntu systemet, jeg har lige installeret det på min gamle maskine.
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg kan nemlig ikke komme på nettet fra Ubuntu
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, skriv ifconfig i en terminal - wlan0 er sikkert din trådløse netkort, du skal have HWaddr derfra
<Ubuntubruger4> kun ifconfig
<lars_t_h> ja ikke andet, du kan også bare bruge:
<lars_t_h> ifconfig wlan0
<lars_t_h> men hvis der kommer en fejlmeddelse så brug ifconfig
<Ubuntubruger4> Så kommer der noget frem der hedder eth0 og så hwaddr her kommer så macadressen
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, eth0 er ikke trådløst netværk
<Ubuntubruger4> Nej, jeg skrev forkert'
<lars_t_h> det er derimod netværk med kbael (hedder næsten altid Ethernet)
<lars_t_h> *s/kbael/kabel
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har nu skrevet ifconfin wlan0, der kom også en macadresse frem
<Ubuntubruger4> tester det lige
<lars_t_h> du mener vel ifcong wlan0
<lars_t_h> *ifconfig wlan0
<lars_t_h> ^sådan skal den være
<uvirtbot> lars_t_h: Error: "sådan" is not a valid command.
<lars_t_h> blah! bots
<Ubuntubruger4> ifconfig wlan0 det var også det jeg mente
<Ubuntubruger4> undskyld skrive fejl
<Ubuntubruger4> Men firefox kan ikke gå på nettet
<lars_t_h> ok, du kan bruge iwlist til at få en liste af netværk i konsollen, og avanceret konfiguration af dit trådløse netkort kan du gøre med iwconfig
<lars_t_h> Det er systemadministration kommandoer så du skal altid starte med "sudo " - med mellemrumstegnet od uden "-tegnene
<Ubuntubruger4> Skal nok lige sige at det er første gang jeg afprøver ubuntu
<lars_t_h> ja ok
<lars_t_h> hjælp kan du få ved at tilføje " -h" eller " --help" til en kommando igen uden "-tegn
<Ubuntubruger4> Iwconfig registrerer wlan med 802.11
<lars_t_h> der er også manual sider som er tilgængelig via "man en_kommando" q-tasten afslutter en man læser
<lars_t_h> 802.11 er WLAN=WiFi
<Ubuntubruger4> ja
<lars_t_h> 802.11 kommer fra IEEE
<Ubuntubruger4> jep
<Ubuntubruger4> Kan der være en opsætningsfejl et eller andet sted'
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, der findes et nemt konsolværktøj til trådløst netværk skal jeg finde det (kræver at du har trådet internet, så du kan installere de ekstra pakker)
<Ubuntubruger4> Har ikke adgang til internet på ubuntu,
<Ubuntubruger4> I Network connection >> wireless >> er der ikke registreret noget som helst
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> det er nemmest at se ved at bruge
<lars_t_h> ifconfig
<lars_t_h> og
<lars_t_h> route -n
<lars_t_h> den sidste viser Ubuntus routing tabel, og der skulle gerne stå en IP adresse der ikke er 0.0.0.0 i Gateway kolonnen
<Ubuntubruger4> er ikke helt med
<Ubuntubruger4> er det bare ifconfig route -n
<Ubuntubruger4> der skal skrives
<Ubuntubruger4> Den skriver -n unknown host
<lars_t_h> det er 2 forskellige kommandoer (jeg placerede dem ikke på samme linie. Hvis du albsolut vil have dem på samme linie så er det:
<lars_t_h> ifconfig;route -n
<lars_t_h> iøvrigt så er det følgende 3 pakker der er interessant for dig:
<lars_t_h> wicd-daemon, wicd-cli,wicd-curces
<lars_t_h> de installeres fra Softwarecenteret, eller synaptic, eller med:
<lars_t_h> sudo apt-get install wicd-daemon wicd-cli wicd-curces
<lars_t_h> det naturligvis netadgang
<lars_t_h> via kabel i dit tilfælde
<lars_t_h> Programmet du skal køre fra terminal hedder:
<lars_t_h> wicd-curses
<lars_t_h> du markere noget ved at bruge tabulator (tab) tasten
<Ubuntubruger4> Når jeg indtaster ifconfig;route -n fra terminal, så får jeg ikke nogen ip dresse frem
<lars_t_h> ja, så er den ikke blevet tildelt via DHCP.
<lars_t_h> Du har *_naturligvis_* fortalt, hvilket netværk Ubuntu skal koablet sig op imod, det kodeord der skal bruges?
<lars_t_h> Det kan den af gode grunde ikke vide, Ubuntubruger4
<lars_t_h> *s/koablet/koble
<Ubuntubruger4> skal jeg så geninstallerer ubuntuu
<Ubuntubruger4> mente jeg sagde ja til dhcp
<Ubuntubruger4> men ikke sikker
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, du skal da ikke geninstallere, DHCP klienten er automatisk aktiveret
<Ubuntubruger4> Hvad gør jeg så
<lars_t_h> det er din router der skal godkende din computer som bruger af netværket det sker med et SSId, netværksnavn, og et kodeord via en bestemt krypteringmetode. Du skal angive SSID og kodeord i ubuntu - den _KENDER_IKKE_ de oplysninger, spå dem skal du fordre ubuntu med i Netvorkmanageren
<lars_t_h> Når routeren har godkendt din computer, får den alle oplysninger via DHCP - set sker automatisk og unden at du skal involdveres i det
<Ubuntubruger4> og det skal gøres hvor i ubuntu
<lars_t_h> bruger du mac adressegodkendelse skal du forbinde dig til din rouyter via kabel, og åbne dens webside i en browser og indsætte mac adresse i routeren. hvordan du gør det ved du hvis du har aktiveres mac adresse godkendelse, ellers er det nok ikke relevant for dig
<lars_t_h> Er det ikke dig der styrer den router der giver dig netadgang må du lige snakke med din netværksadministrator
<Ubuntubruger4> Det er mig der styre routeren, og giver adgang
<Ubuntubruger4> privat net
<lars_t_h> i networkmanageren, som i min ubuntu er 2 pile øverst til venstre
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, først højreklikker du og så skal der være et flueben ud for "Aktiver Trådløst netværk"
<lars_t_h> Dernæst kan du venstreklikke når den har kikket efter netværk og vælge dit netværk
<lars_t_h> du vil blive bedt om at skrive kodeordet til netværket
<Ubuntubruger4> Min er nok anderledes end din
<Ubuntubruger4> og så er min på engelsk
<lars_t_h> Har du router valgt at skjule netværksnavnet (SSID'et), så vælg "forbind til skjult trådløst netværk ..." i den menu
<Ubuntubruger4> kunne ikke få den til at køre dansk
<Ubuntubruger4> nej ikke skjult
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, det er fordi du ikke havde en netforbindelse under installationen, det kan du efterinstallere
<Ubuntubruger4> fra cd
<lars_t_h> nå, men nu burde dusådan set ved at være i luften ...
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, hot tip du skal huske at installere nogle pakker der hedder noget i retning af ubuntu-restricted og ubuntu-restricted-ekstras så får du meget nemmere ved at afspille lyd og video
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg er stadig ikke på nettet
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg har flueben ved enable wireless
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, og hvad har du lavet efter at du har enablet wireless?
<Ubuntubruger4> Så har jeg været inde i network connection og indtaste routeren SSID'et
<Ubuntubruger4> i Network Connection >> Wireless
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, jep og så
<Ubuntubruger4> ikke mere
<lars_t_h> ok, har du prøvet at klikke på dit netværk?
<Ubuntubruger4> Hvor. ??
<lars_t_h> højreklik på netværksikonet og tryk på knappen i listen der har dit netværksnavn
<lars_t_h> det var venstreklik
<lars_t_h> der er en streg, hvor der på midten står "Tilgængelige", og lige under den skulle dit netværk, og sikkert også andres netværk befinde sig
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, "
<Ubuntubruger4> Er det i network connection
<lars_t_h> det er en indicator - ikke et program
<Ubuntubruger4> kan ikke finde det
<lars_t_h>  der skal startes seperat, det kører allerede
<lars_t_h> har du standardtemaet er det de 2 pile der er er netværksikonet, venstreklik på den, og vælg dit netværk med et venstreklik
<Ubuntubruger4> Det har jeg nok, men der er ingen pile
<lars_t_h> øverst til højre, gå mod de 2 pile
<lars_t_h> , eller afprøv dem systematisk
<Ubuntubruger4> men jeg tror jeg har det, og der er alt nedtonet det er kun vpn connection, enable netwotking og enable wireless der er hvide
<lars_t_h> pile eller ej kommer an på om du bruger standardtemaet, jeg kører Ubuntu 10.10, og det kan da godt være anderledes i natty, men sådan husker jeg det nu ikke
<lars_t_h> det kan også være et punkt, med nogle halvcirkler der bliver større og større i opadgående retning
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har hentet 11.04
<lars_t_h> ok
<Ubuntubruger4> ja, det har jeg
<Ubuntubruger4> halvcirkler'
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, hvis du har lidt tålmodighed så starter jeg min netbook med natty på
<Ubuntubruger4> ok
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, Øverst, fra højre mod venstre, er der følgende ikoner: Luk, me-menu, klokken, brev-ikon, højttaler, og så har vi netværk, og på min computer også et bluetoothikon længst til venstre
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg har fra højre mod venstre følgende ikoner: Luk, min-menu, klokken, brev-ikon, højttaler, og så har vi netværk
<Ubuntubruger4> Fra venstra mod højre er der Application, places, system og firefox ikon
<lars_t_h> ja tryk på netværk-ikonet og vælg dit netværk i listen
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, ^
<Ubuntubruger4> lars_t_h, Det kan jeg ikke, det står med sort tekst og er ikke klikbar
<lars_t_h> De 4 første stykker tekst er ikke netværk, det burde du kunne læse
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, ellers klik på "Opret nyt trådløst netværk ..." for at få listen (du sagde at du ikke havde et skjult netværk)
<lars_t_h> *få netværket på listen
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg har VPN Connection, Enable Networking, Enable Wireless efter de 4 første
<Ubuntubruger4> Aner ikke hvor jeg så laver "Opret nyt trådløst netværk
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, venstre-klikke er ikke det samme som at højre-klikke og du har højre-klikket
<Ubuntubruger4> Nej jeg venstre klikker
<Ubuntubruger4> Det kan godt være du hurtig bliver gråhåret af dette, men jeg er ved at rive de sidste hårstå af. lol
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-22
<jarlen> soren: der er serverproblemer på wikien
<Ubuntubruger5> "?Hvordan kan det være at min linux maskine fint kører trådløst netværk, men ikke virker når jeg kører kablet, Windows 7 kører fint på samme kabel og stik"
<Ubuntubruger5> ?Spørgsmål: Hvordan kan det være at min linux maskine fint kører trådløst netværk, men ikke virker når jeg kører kablet, Windows 7 kører fint på samme kabel og stik"
<pedersen> Ubuntubruger5: Hvordan virker det ikke ?
<pedersen> Ubuntubruger5: så vidt jeg husker vil ubuntu selv coonnecte til kablet net, men du skal lukke for den trådløse forbindelse for at indikere at du ikke vil bruge trådløst net længere
<Ubuntubruger5> Pedersen: connecter fint men giver bare ikke forbindelse ud af huset, men hvis jeg forbinder med den trådløse forbindelse, så kommer jeg fint på internettet.
<pedersen> Ubuntubruger5: hmm ja jeg er ikke den store netværksekspert
<pedersen> Ubuntubruger5: men det var bare at jeg havde oplevet at den ikke selv skiftede over til at bruge en anden forbindelse med mindre jeg lukkede for den anden.
<Ubuntubruger5> Pedersen: skifter fint selv. kan også surfe på 1 hjemmeside med den faste når den trådløse har fundet forbindelsen
<pedersen> Ubuntubruger5: ok - ja kender  jeg ikke lgie et nemt fiks. det lyder underligt
<Ubuntubruger5> Ja rimeligt meget også taget i betragtning at den gamle version af linux gjorde det samme, problemet har så åbentbart fulgt med i version 11.04
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål: Hvordan kan det være at min linux maskine fint kører trådløst netværk, men ikke virker når jeg kører kablet, Windows 7 kører fint på samme kabel og stik"
<soren> jarlen: Mig bekendt bliver den ikke brugt mere?
<kristian_> hurra, har lige lavet wake on wan :)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-14
<ninstaah> ?spørgsmål Hej alle, jeg har et wildcard certifikat fra GoDaddy, som jeg prøver at implementere på min server (courier & postfix), er der nogle der ved noget om det? Kun certifikat opsætningen.. På forhånd tak
<cromag> jeg tror de på godaddys hjemmeside har guides til sådan noget.
<ninstaah> cromag, der har jeg skam kigget - synes dog ikke at være blevet klogere..
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-15
<Ubuntubruger0> Spørgsmål? Er ved at installere ubuntu 12 på en computer. Den kan ikke finde harddisken og dermed installere. I bios ser det ud til at harddisken er sat om med en raid(ikke at jeg ved noget om dette) kan det være problemet? og i givet fald hvad kan jeg gøre ved det?
<laoshi> Ubuntubruger0, hvis der er opsætning med raid skal du bruge 'alternate'-installations-isoen
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-16
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål : i tidligere udgaver brugte man Totem-audio-preview, til at få et "preview" af f.eks. en mp3-fil. denne er så bare ikke i repo i u12, så hvad kan man bruge, der IKKE kræver at man klikker på en fil (den virkede tidligere, ved at man bare pegede på en fil)
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål : i tidligere udgaver brugte man Totem-audio-preview, til at få et "preview" af f.eks. en mp3-fil. denne er så bare ikke i repo i u12, så hvad kan man bruge, der IKKE kræver at man klikker på en fil (den virkede tidligere, ved at man bare pegede på en fil)
<soren> pixiarvai: "dpkg -L totem | grep preview" fortæller en anden historie.
<pixiarvai> hmmm, hvorfor er den så ikke aktiv
<soren> Pas
<pixiarvai> og mystisk at hverken softwarecenter el. terminalen fandt den
<soren> Hvad mener du?
<pixiarvai> Totem-audio-preview
<soren> Hvad mener du?
<pixiarvai> den er hverken i repo via softwarecenter el. terminalen .... i hvert fald ikke med samme kommando som tidligere
<soren> pixiarvai: Igen: Hvad mener du? Jeg kan fint afvikle totem-audio-preview.
<pixiarvai> unity el. gnome
<soren> Nej.
<soren> Terminal.
<pixiarvai> hmmm, er det en opdateret el. helt frisk u12
<soren> Det spørgsmål:
<soren>  * har ikke et entydigt svar, du kan bruge til noget
<soren>  * er irrelevant
<soren> Kommandoen er i totem pakken.
<soren> SÃ¥den er det.
<soren> Det er ligemeget, hvordan du har installeret Ubuntu. Filen er der.
<pixiarvai> ok, men skidtet virker ikke, og jeg er ikke den eneste der ikke kan få liv i det
<soren> Hvis pakken er installeret.
<soren> Jeg har aldrig påstået, at den virker. Du bliver bare ved med at sige, at du ikke kan finde den i terminalen. Og det forstår jeg ikke.
<pixiarvai> c@chr:~$ dpkg -L totem | grep preview
<pixiarvai> /usr/bin/totem-audio-preview
<pixiarvai> ok den er der, men hvad hjælper det ;)
<soren> Det ved jeg ikke, men jeg fatter stadig ikke et hak af, hvad du mener.
<pixiarvai> hvis jeg peger på en mp3, så har ubuntu altid lavet et "preview", sådan at man kunne hører sangen, uden at starte en player .. dette virker ikke nu
<soren> Det er jeg med på.
<soren> Men du siger nogle ting, jeg ikke forstår. Du sagde dem vel, fordi du forsøgte at få et budskab igennem. Budskabet er ikke nået frem.
<pixiarvai> hehe
<soren> Ergo forsøger jeg at finde ud af, hvad det var.
<pixiarvai> jeg hjalp en gang en i forum med det SP. Og vi løste det ved at han installerede pakken totem-audio-preview ... og nu kan jeg så ikke finde den i repo (det undre mig, men den kan være smidt med under pakken Totem)
<pixiarvai> anyway, den funktion virker ikke
<soren> Der har aldrig været sådan en pakke i Ubuntu.
<soren> Ja, jeg har checket samtlige versioner.
<pixiarvai> hmmm
<soren> Ok, indrømmet: Jeg checkede kun amd64. Det var måske forfejlet af mig.
<pixiarvai> gad vide om det så var til "en anden linux-udgave", jeg kan ikke huske om det direkte var til ubuntu
<pixiarvai> Zorin 5 lite
<pixiarvai> jeg fandt tråden
<soren> Aldrig hørt om det.
<pixiarvai> men mystisk at pakken er der, men ikke virker som det plejer
<soren> http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/0bV89lK2V0Y004qy1AE8
<soren> Nu om dage bruger man åbenbart noget, der hedder sushi
<pixiarvai> den har jeg prøvet, og det startede heller ikke
<pixiarvai> og det kan vist kun installeres som PPA
<pixiarvai> nå, men tak for hjælpen, vi finder nok en løsning på et tidspunkt
<MikeDK> btw pixiarvai plejer det ikke at gstreamer der styre det, og ikke totem?
<pixiarvai> MikeDK, det var i hvert fald totem-preview der startede i u10
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-17
<simooooon> Hej, er der nogle der kan regne ud hvorfor jeg får en fejl når jeg prøver at installere sun java fra denne ppa: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<simooooon> jeg kan sagtens sætte ppa'en op, men når jeg prøver at installere pakken "oracle-java7-installer" får jeg en fejl.
<simooooon> hmm kan det passe at man skal have open JDK for at køre denne?!?
<Ubuntubruger0> ?sp jeg har en embedded pc med en AMD geode processor - hvilken linux ver. skal jeg vælge?
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål jeg har en embedded pc med en AMD geode processor - hvilken ubuntu ver. skal jeg vælge?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-18
<Ubuntubruger8> halløj
<Ubuntubruger8> nogen der er vågne?
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål Hvordan opdaterer man java i chrome?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-19
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål ubuntu server, er der nogen af jer som har løst problemet med  at dns serverne forsvinder ved reboot?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger9: kommer an paa hvad du mener
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger9: hvordan forsvinder?
<Ubuntubruger9> hvis du ikke ønsker at bruge dhcp men i stedet ønsker en fast ip addresse
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger9: hvis du bruger dhcp og du, via den vej, faar serveret nogle dns-servere du skal bruge, saa kan du i /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf fx tilfoeje "prepend domain-name-servers ip,ip,...;" ..
<Ubuntubruger9> ved hver reboot forsvinder mannuelle entries i /etc/resolv.conf
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger9: tilfoej dem til dhclient.conf, saa tror jeg du opnaar hvad du oensker
<Ubuntubruger9> takker ok bukker -  det prøver jeg. - god weekend.
<[dmp]> i lige maade, Ubuntubruger9
#ubuntu-dk 2013-05-13
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål Er der en nem måde at få volumenknapperne til at virke, når skærmen er låst? Jeg kører Gnome på Ubuntu 12.04.
#ubuntu-dk 2013-05-17
<OZ3TL> ?spøgsmål hvordan er det nu lige jeg registrerer mit nick ???
<jarlen> OZ3TL: /msg nickserv register password email
<OZ3TL> tak jarl
<jarlen> np
<OZ3TL> er forlangtid siden jeg har været omkring så blev mit nick jo slettet
<OZ3TL> jarlen: er du helt vildt inde i IRC / freenode
<jarlen> Nej
<jarlen> Jeg har bare sat min klient op, og så ikke rørt den siden.
<OZ3TL> ok kunne jo godt have været
<OZ3TL> ja sånt ca lyder bekendt
<jarlen> Det kunne det :-) Men nej, desværre. Men det forhindrer dig jo ikke i at stille spørgmål. Nogen ting kan godt besvares uden at være vildt inde i noget.
<OZ3TL> var mest fordi jeg sad og chattede et andet sted og kom til at tænke på hvordan det kører her for lynhurtigt kan jeg hvis jeg er træt af en bruger blokkere ham her selv om du godt kan se ham etc etc
<OZ3TL> så var mest om man kunne lave en hoved gruppe med en del under grupper som selv dåse og mac brugere ville kunne finde ud af at koble sig op til
<OZ3TL> det er et sted med mange undergrupper hoved rummet er kun en oversigt
<OZ3TL> og fakes ville hurtigere opdages
#ubuntu-dk 2013-05-18
<OZ3TL> ?spørgsmål har lige haft en smid af nettet omgang fik så denne her  This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>. prøvede så at skrive som der stod fik så denne her Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing. hvad gjorde jeg forkert ups måtte hellere smide den det rigtige sted
#ubuntu-dk 2013-05-19
<kasperd> ?spøgsmål Hvad kan forklaringen være på et load average, der ligger og svinger mellem 1.50 og 2.00, når CPUerne er over 90% idle og harddisken ingenting laver?
<humle85> kaspred er det fra 'uptime' kommandoen du for det ? vist det er, huske at være opmærksom på at værdierne tæller sammen de sidste forudgående minutter eksempelvis '1 5 15' minutter til værdierne der måtte stå
<humle85> kaspred 'top -h' bør give dig et indblik i hvad det kunne være som ligger og køre i din kernel uden den laver noget, evt dit grafikkort eller en dårlig ethernet driver, ser ud til flere har prøvet den slags.
<kasperd> top -h fortæller blot hvilke argumenter man kan give til top.
<humle85> kasperd sandt
<kasperd> Jeg prøvede at sende et STOP signal til firefox, nu er loadavg nede på 0.54
<kasperd> Og den fortsætter nedad.
<humle85> intrassandt
<humle85> nogen plugins i ?
<kasperd> flashblock
<humle85> den burde ikke ligefrem ligge at køre nogen ip block addresse ned fra en server. gav netstat noget inden ?
<kasperd> Jeg har slået javascript fra og kigget på nettrafikken.
<kasperd> Der var ikke noget trafik af betydning.
<kasperd> Der var nogle requests til safebrowsing.clients.google.com, men ellers intet.
<humle85> De burde ikke have noget af sige nej.
<humle85> ingen skype plugins ?
<kasperd> Ifølge top bruger firefox kun 7% CPU, men loadavg er på vej opad igen.
<kasperd> Da firefox var frossen lå loadavg nede omkring 0.2. Da firefox fik lov at køre igen røg den op omkring 0.7.
<kasperd> Men hvordan kan den presse loadavg så højt op, hvis den ingen CPU bruger?
<humle85> Kunne tyde lidt på, det er en driver evt. Er alt opdateret?
<humle85> Nogen driver er kodet, så ledes at de liggere og arbejder i kernel selvom den ikke realt bruges
<kasperd> Hvis det var tilfældet burde det være muligt at identificere hvilken process, der gjorde det.
<humle85> not always, det er set før det ligger i I/O
<kasperd> Så burde state på processen være D. Men der er ingen processer i den state.
<humle85> vmstat -s også hold øje med IO-wait cpu ticks. Lav den ned nogen få sec / min mellemrum og se om den flytter sig
<humle85> eller 'iotop' ligger som real ikke i som standard
<kasperd> Ingen ticks i IO-wait
<kasperd> De fleste er idle cpu.
<humle85> nogen zombies?
<kasperd> En zombie, som ikke har noget med firefox at gøre.
<kasperd> Det er noget af min egen kode, som har lavet den zombie.
<humle85> var den op to date din firefox?
<humle85> Lyder uhyggeligt
<kasperd> Men hvis den blev talt med i loadavg ville den jo aldrig kunne være kommet under 1.0, så det er ikke derfor.
<kasperd> Nej, den firefox er ikke specielt up to date.
<kasperd> Men spørgsmålet går nu også på, hvorfor loadavg og CPU forbrug rapporteret fra kernen ikke ser ud til at stemme overens.
<humle85> Synes det sært den skyldie er firefox, kan ikke se hvorfor den skulle lave det påstyr. Men kunne være en fejl i koden somwhere
<kasperd> Firefox har da altid brugt mange resurser, hvis man har flere åbne tabs.
<humle85> sandt, det gør alle browser. Fik det indtryk at du ikke havde noget kørende
<kasperd> Jeg har masser af tabs åbne, men jeg gør intet ved dem.
<kasperd> Og så burde de jo ikke bruge noget CPU, men udviklerne af Firefox syntes åbenbart det er er helt i orden at en tab man ikke bruger trækker masser af resurser.
<kasperd> Men mit spørgsmål var også bare hvorfor talene ikke stemmer overens.
<kasperd> Da jeg slog javascript fra kom CPU forbruget jo ned på et rimeligt niveau. Det undrer mig, hvorfor loadavg ikke fulgte med.
<kasperd> Hvis bare man kunne få at vide hvilke tabs, der brugte resurserne, så ville jeg straks lukke dem.
<humle85> Har aldrig selv lige været ude for det.
<humle85> Gad vide om der findes et plugin der sladder om det..
<kasperd> 97% af cpu ticks er mens CPUen er idle.
<kasperd> Sådan et plugin ville da være rart.
<kasperd> Men det ville være endnu bedre, hvis man bare kunne forbyde afvikling af scripts i tabs, så længe de ikke er valgt.
<humle85> Enig, men det kunne være en bug der er blevet rettet. Kan huske det ikke længe siden, firefox også var ofre for tap'napping, hvor man kunne 'stjæle' session når der blev trykket
<humle85> på nytap
<humle85> Det kunne stemme meget godt overens med vist scripts får lov at bliver eksekveret i, altså vist de står aktive
#ubuntu-dk 2014-05-13
<ctrl> hej.. er der en der kan hjælpe mig med at ændre password krav/regler
<ctrl> ?spørgsmål hvordan ændres passwor kompleksitet
<stix> passwd ?
<stix> eller smid noget lignedende det her ind i pam.d/system-auth:
<stix> password	required 	pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 try_first_pass retry=3
<ctrl> tak stix, jeg prøver
<stix> pas på, får du lavet noget skidt kan du ikke logge ind
<stix> og tester du via ssh, så er det i pam.d/passwd du skal ændre
<ctrl> Jeg har en extra bruger
<stix> pam.d er globalt
<ctrl> ok
<ctrl> jeg fandt et eksempel på askubuntu, men det virker ikke rigtigt.  den bliver ved med at skrive 'ikke god nok'
<ctrl> kommer frem så snart jeg sætter de samme 2 tal ind '88'
<stix> hvad er det egentlig du vil opnå?
<stix> tvinge dine brugere til at bruge komplekse passwords?
<ctrl> nej, tværtimod, vil bruge et simpelt password
<stix> nåe :)
<stix> havde du pam_cracklib.so defineret i forvejen?
<ctrl> nej
<stix> så skal du nok heller ikke nu :)
<ctrl> hvad gør cracklib.so
<ctrl> ok
<stix> kan du bruge til at enforce stærke passwords
<ctrl> ok, det skal jeg så IKKE bruge
<stix> nej
<stix> har du prøvet følgende: “password    [success=1 default=ignore]  pam_unix.so minlen=1 sha512” i /etc/pam.d/common-password ?
<ctrl> nej, har ikke prøvet så meget, har dog prøvet : password    [success=1 default=ignore]  pam_unix.so **minlen=6** sha512
<ctrl> men jeg vil gerne kunne bruge f.eks. 6 ens tal '555555'
<ctrl> bliver nød til at logge af.. tak for hjælp
#ubuntu-dk 2014-05-14
<ahf> ki
<jarlen> orly?
<ahf> den her kanal er aabenbart esc+o i irssi
<jarlen> Det skal jeg ikke kunne sige
<Hapsbanan> esc+3 her
#ubuntu-dk 2014-05-18
<DYSW> Jeg har lidt problemer med mysql-server i 14.04. Den fejler konstant, det kodeord jeg bliver spurgt om at bruge når pakken installeres, kan ikke bruges til at logge ind med og under installations processen får jeg en fejl besked.
<DYSW> Det sker dog kun hvis jeg bruger .iso i en kvm installation. Bruger jeg en openvz template så virker det fint
#ubuntu-dk 2015-05-11
<Ubuntubruger8> hej
<Ubuntubruger8> ?
<Ubuntubruger8> \help
<JakobG> Hejsa. Nogle der er friske?
<JakobG> go'aften
#ubuntu-dk 2015-05-12
<JakobG> Go'morn
<Blfriis> der skulle vel ikke være nogen, som har et bud på denne tråd https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=20022
<neglesaks> SÆlsomt problem. Jeg prøver at tage en SSD disk i brug som har ligget ubriugt et par måneder, hevet ud af en bærbar. Kørte med ubuntu. FOrsøg på at bruge den i anden bærbare fejler. Hardware kan se disken men giver op på stedet når jehg vælger den som boot medie
<neglesaks> Mounter den i et andet fungerende linux system, ser at det er en LVM filsistem, når jeg forsøger at starte den får jeg følegdne fejl:
<neglesaks> Error starting job: Failed to execute child process "lvchange" (No such file or directory)
<neglesaks> Ideer modtages med kyshånd
<neglesaks> starter jeg hele volumengruppen - samem fejl, blot med vgchange istedet
<JakobG> Haløj. Nogle der kender et problemet med en Ubuntu (nyinstalleret 14.03 - 32bit) der er langsom på wifi. Virker fint på LAN. Ser også ud til at hvis man downloader filer virker det fint.
<JakobG> Man får måske det halve af en hjemmeside og så ikke mere, efter nogle forsøg virker det måske. Har prøver Firefox, Chrome
<neglesaks> Så er det router, det trådløse miljø eller understøtelsen af hardwaren
<neglesaks> jeg vil gætte på at der er andre forstyrrende elementer... andre netværk, osv
<JakobG> Jeg har prøvet på 2 forskellige netværk
<neglesaks> hmm.
<JakobG> Jeg søgte noget på nettet i går, fant ingen løsning, men flere steder stod der noget med noget konflikt med IPv6
<JakobG> Jeg har installeret denne i dag http://wwvaldemar.dk/dabuntu/?full#9
<JakobG> Det er en fin pakke.
<JakobG> men samme problem
<neglesaks> husker at jeg havde noget af dte samme prob, men ikek hvordan jegh løste det.
<wangerin>  /msg NickServ identify oz1kuz
#ubuntu-dk 2015-05-13
<JakoG> Godmorgen
#ubuntu-dk 2015-05-16
<simon> hejsa. nogen forslag til et server-værktøj som kan holde øje med om der bliver oprettet nogen filer i en mappe, og så sende en email når det sker?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-05-17
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål hej alle - håber i nyder den lange weekend. kort spørgsmål: er der nogen der har held med at få yousee til at køre på ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger4> er her nogen? :)
#ubuntu-dk 2019-05-13
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål nogen der har forstand på at lave backup script og start on boot? kan nemlig ikke få det til at virke på min ubuntu 18.04 server.
#ubuntu-dk 2020-05-15
<Ubuntubruger53> hej jeg har Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS skal jeg så opdatere
<Ubuntubruger53> :O
<sbc> Ubuntubruger53, Du _skal_ ikke. Om en måneds tid eller to vil du få muligheden.
<sbc> Men du har indtil april 2023 før du bliver nødt til at opdatere. Indtil da kommer der sikkerhedsopdateringer til 18.04.
